# Pico, VT - March 13- Closing Day - Always Hopeful



## SkiRay (Mar 18, 2016)

Alba Adventures- Season 3 EP4 - Always Hopeful - Pico, VT







With the never ending warm weather and rain, it wasn't just a matter of if, but when our beloved Pico Mountain would close. Closing on March 13th, 2016; a very early closing and one that this mountain has not seen in many, many years. Pico would not be alone in closing early, as other mountains in the East too suffered this winter, due to the lack of cooler temperatures and snow.

Our last day at Pico yielded most of the die hard skiers and riders we know, that also love this mountain and the culture around it. With little time in our day and the snow melting, we took advantage of whatever limited terrain our mountain had to offer.

The mountain offered some amazing conditions, and the sun was bright against a great blue sky. Meeting up with the Roberts' family was a special plus too. The Roberts represent 3 generations of skiers at Pico, a legacy that we Albas hope to pass on too.

Beyond a doubt to us, climate change is real. This year, the warmest on record, has us concerned if there will ever be a normal winter again. However, even with this, we are forever "Always Hopeful" that Pico will be there for us next year, with the snow the Heavens delivered.

Please enjoy our most recent edit, "Always Hopeful".

Thank you, 
The Alba Family


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2016)

And last year one of the coldest on record. Give it a break.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 18, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> And last year one of the coldest on record. Give it a break.



Seriously, some people have the shortest memories.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeh and how many times on how many different websites is he going to post the same video. Give it a break dude.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> And last year one of the coldest on record. Give it a break.



My understanding is that the prime culprit this season has been El Nino.  I'm sure that when the numbers are all in and folks have looked it all over they will conclude that climate change played a role, but this season it was primarily El Nino.


----------



## SkiRay (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey Steamboat1 - Did you miss something that we wrote? 

_"Beyond a doubt to us, climate change is real."_

So, you might not believe it, for whatever reasons you want. I am not forcing my decisions on you nor, am I making you watch this video. Thanks for understanding. 

Best, 

Ray


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Believe it or not the climate is always changing. Always has & always will. Not a damn thing you or I can do about it.


----------



## SkiRay (Mar 18, 2016)

You are probably right there. Who knows.

Skiing Killy tomorrow.. Trying to hit Canon Sunday. May play hooky with the kids on Monday.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2016)

SkiRay said:


> You are probably right there. Who knows.
> 
> Skiing Killy tomorrow.. Trying to hit Canon Sunday. May play hooky with the kids on Monday.



Have fun. Sounds like it will be a bit chilly for this time of year....:grin:


----------

